# My girls



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thought I would share my girls with you all! These aren't the best pics, they seem to always want to be center focus :greengrin: I will attempt to get better photos soon, showing their side view. 
Ophelia (my baby)









Sophie (half sister to Ophelia)









Frosty (my only boer)









Hannah (sweet girl, bad pic)









Jazzy (my youngest doe)









Zoey (nice girl)









I am debating showing them next year. Will see if I have the time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very pretty girls


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats you have there .........thanks for sharing..... :thumb:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Just love those ears! Are they real vocal? My Ben is driving us crazy! He is sooo loud and demanding. Hubby wants to put a shock collar on him he's so bad.

Gina


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Ooooh, I just love Nubians. I was thinking of naming one of my girls Hannah. Jazz is striking and what long ears. Thanks for sharing, I love seeing pics of others goats.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

beautiful goats!
and I have the same collars LOL I went and bought 20 of them for the shows,


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty girls! I just love how their ears frame their faces


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

mrs. lam said:


> Just love those ears! Are they real vocal? My Ben is driving us crazy! He is sooo loud and demanding. Hubby wants to put a shock collar on him he's so bad.
> 
> Gina


They are awefully vocal. My worst 2 are Jazzy (she like screams) and then Frosty because she is normally mad at Ophelia for picking on her. lol.

Thanks everyone! :hug:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

All my Nubians are very loud and obnoxious!


----------

